

Dragonfly - a fast and embeddable web framework - hilti
http://www.rundragonfly.com
Dragonfly is a web framework for newLISP. It focuses on speed, small memory consumption and a small learning curve. Other goodies are a plug and play architecture for plugins and a very easy deployment.<p>This thing even runs on a Nokia N900 really fast :)
======
bhauer
Oh heck yes, the first annual Alternative Web Framework Day is underway!

Might I trouble you for a test implementation and pull request [1]? :)

[1]
[https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks](https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks)

------
hilti
Latest version: [https://github.com/taoeffect/dragonfly-
newlisp](https://github.com/taoeffect/dragonfly-newlisp)

